# Glass Block Transition



## Paul_NJ (Mar 1, 2007)

What is the best way to terminate a glass block wall at the ceiling? 

I'm remodelling a bathroom: currently there's a 4 foot ceramic tiled knee wall between the vanity and tub with a framed glass panel on top of that. I plan replace the glass panel with glass block from the knee wall to the ceiling. The glass block will butt on bottom and back to existing tile, and the front of the block will be glass bullnose. Because it will be framed only on three sides I can't use the channel perimeter method but will instead have to use mortar. Question: what would be the best way to terminate the top glass block at the ceiling? I thought about running a single strip of white tile out from the wall and grout the top block to that, but not sure how that would look?


----------

